# Graphite Molds



## Adam34falcon (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have a couple of questions about graphite ingot molds. 

1. Is there a preferred brand that you go with when purchasing molds?

2. How long do graphite molds usually last assuming they are cared for properly? 

3. What is the difference between these two molds? I am still learning how to correctly value different equipment, so any information is helpful. 

https://pmcsupplies.com/100-troy-ounce-silver-rectangular-graphite-ingot-mold.html

https://www.amazon.com/Graphite-Refining-Aluminum-7-09x3-94x1-97inch-9500gGold/dp/B07V3G2V6N/ref=asc_df_B07V3G2V6N/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385180952328&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4103809144525190186&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015028&hvtargid=pla-850854922705&ref=&adgrpid=81184155969&th=1

Thanks for any help!


----------



## etack (Nov 21, 2020)

https://www.lmine.com/small-bullion-molds-c-1_67_68/ingot-mold-160-oz-au-p-7164.html

I have this one and it never wares out. I did break the handle off some how but it still works.

Eric


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 21, 2020)

etack said:


> https://www.lmine.com/small-bullion-molds-c-1_67_68/ingot-mold-160-oz-au-p-7164.html
> 
> I have this one and it never wares out. I did break the handle off some how but it still works.
> 
> Eric



lol...why do they even come with handles? 

Channel locks in the center of the mold work so much better.


----------



## Tarzan Tsui (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi, as a manufacturer of graphite molds and crucible, I think what matters most is the material properties, such as density, compressive strength, flexural strength and ash content (or purity). It matters more than the shape description. You can contact the sellers and compare their material properties. And I can also send you our graphite grade options for gold casting industry if you would like.

How long the mold last: honestly I can't tell the accurate times. usually we sold to furnace suppliers, not directly to end users. Our customers didn't often talk about how many times the mold can pour with us.


----------



## Redeemed19 (Nov 26, 2021)

Tarzan Tsui said:


> Hi, as a manufacturer of graphite molds and crucible, I think what matters most is the material properties, such as density, compressive strength, flexural strength and ash content (or purity). It matters more than the shape description. You can contact the sellers and compare their material properties. And I can also send you our graphite grade options for gold casting industry if you would like.
> 
> How long the mold last: honestly I can't tell the accurate times. usually we sold to furnace suppliers, not directly to end users. Our customers didn't often talk about how many times the mold can pour with us.


Do you do custom molds? Or double sided molds?


----------



## Tarzan Tsui (Dec 22, 2021)

Redeemed19 said:


> Do you do custom molds? Or double sided molds?


Hi Redeemed, thanks for reaching me out. However, it's a pity that I resigned from the last graphite company I worked for, now I am working in a different field, which is thermal transfer printing supplies.
But I can still answer your question, yes, they made custom molds, and doulbe sided molds are no problem. In fact, almost any graphite machining shop I knew can made custom molds, only if you have the drawing. Usually gold-refining-use molds are not difficult to produce and not big sized, thus the cost should be low, but if the order quantity is small, the charge will be high. If you only need a few custom items, maybe finding a local graphite machining shop is the best option.
Hope above information could be a little bit useful to you.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 22, 2021)

Tarzan Tsui said:


> Hi Redeemed, thanks for reaching me out. However, it's a pity that I resigned from the last graphite company I worked for, now I am working in a different field, which is thermal transfer printing supplies.
> But I can still answer your question, yes, they made custom molds, and doulbe sided molds are no problem. In fact, almost any graphite machining shop I knew can made custom molds, only if you have the drawing. Usually gold-refining-use molds are not difficult to produce and not big sized, thus the cost should be low, but if the order quantity is small, the charge will be high. If you only need a few custom items, maybe finding a local graphite machining shop is the best option.
> Hope above information could be a little bit useful to you.


Good luck in your new job
Regards Per-Ove Arntsen


----------

